# Citizen "Windsurfer" restoration



## poeta_m1

I'm glad to show you my good old Citizen Windsurfer 42-8035 GN-4-S.
It's a typical example of 80's quartz lcd japanese watch. I like very much these kind of watches 

The watch opened:










Gasket washed and lubed in silicone oil (plus an Aqualand Promaster gasket):










A new battery installed:










Everything works fine:










A letter from Philippines that contains a new original Citizen band and some gaskets for Seiko Divers:










The new band installed:










A "wrist shot":










I hope that you like it!

Now I'm restoring a Casio G-Shock DW-5400 "gold" that I bought in a marketplace here in Rome for 3 Euro ($ 4 USD). I changed the battery and its 240 module works great. I've to buy a new band and a "gold lettering" 5600 bezel - the watch miss the original rounded 5400 bezel and as you know they're very hard and very expensive to find, so a 5600 bezel will do the job.
I will show you all the job once completed, so stay tuned b-)

Bye!
-Gherardo-


----------



## Isthmus

Very nice work Gherardo. Now it's time to take this puppy to the shore and see it work doing what it was designed to do.


----------



## poeta_m1

Isthmus said:


> Very nice work Gherardo. Now it's time to take this puppy to the shore and see it work doing what it was designed to do.


Thanks Gabriel! ;-)
About your suggest, if only I were able to go on surf... :roll:
Bye!!
Gherardo


----------



## ayecarumba

Grazie Mille! :-!

Really nice job and good looking watch! I found your post while looking for a replacement for my own Citizen Windsurfer. 

I was my first "nice" watch. I purchased it in 1986(!) and have had it ever since. The original rubber band cracked and broke and I haven't change the batteries in years. 

I'm going to get a new battery and band and hopefully it will look as nice as yours! 

:thanks again for your post and pics...great job! 

--Paul


----------



## ecalzo

yeah.........
well done.....:-!


----------



## W123

Wow.. if any one watch is "the 80's" it's that one. Very cool


----------



## f_indep

poeta_m1 said:


> I'm glad to show you my good old Citizen Windsurfer 42-8035 GN-4-S.
> It's a typical example of 80's quartz lcd japanese watch. I like very much these kind of watches
> 
> The watch opened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gasket washed and lubed in silicone oil (plus an Aqualand Promaster gasket):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new battery installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything works fine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A letter from Philippines that contains a new original Citizen band and some gaskets for Seiko Divers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new band installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A "wrist shot":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you like it!
> 
> Now I'm restoring a Casio G-Shock DW-5400 "gold" that I bought in a marketplace here in Rome for 3 Euro ($ 4 USD). I changed the battery and its 240 module works great. I've to buy a new band and a "gold lettering" 5600 bezel - the watch miss the original rounded 5400 bezel and as you know they're very hard and very expensive to find, so a 5600 bezel will do the job.
> I will show you all the job once completed, so stay tuned b-)
> 
> Bye!
> -Gherardo-


Nice restoration. Where can I get setting instructions for this watch?


----------



## xxguitarist

COOL!
How exactly does the wind function work? I'm assuming it does have one, based on the name?
What are these watches best known by, namewise? I may have to chase after one. Alternately, are there any other watches with windspeed & good WR?

Motivation for doing so: 









:-!


----------



## Nimble1

xxguitarist, I think the "Windsurfer" name was a marketing ploy. It did have the windspeed/knot legend on the strap but the watch itself did not have any functions directly related to windsurfing.
I have also had one of these since the 80's and have replaced the bands and batteries many times. Its still one of my favorite watches and I wear it often.


----------



## fonklover

i ve seen one of these just the other day NOS, but it felt a bit cheap in my hands.


----------



## Nimble1

fonklover, the case appears to be aluminum so it is light but I know that its has to be an extremly sturdy watch as mine has run faithfully for over 25 years! Now, the finish is worn off on the edges and corners but its a great watch!


----------



## nunocrt

Congrats! This is a very good watch. My dad has one that has done all the regatas with him and keeps on going after 20 years. In fact it's named windsurf but I think it was designed to sailing.


----------



## xxguitarist

Nimble1 said:


> xxguitarist, I think the "Windsurfer" name was a marketing ploy. It did have the windspeed/knot legend on the strap but the watch itself did not have any functions directly related to windsurfing.
> I have also had one of these since the 80's and have replaced the bands and batteries many times. Its still one of my favorite watches and I wear it often.


Well that's disappointing!
I saw the "windspeed" written at the top of the band, and hoped that there was a wind meter tucked into the lug area, and thought maybe it corresponded with that bar graph display.


----------



## gwold

Gherardo,

What a pleasant surprise to see a Windsurfer on the forums! I've got a non-functional one upstairs in my drawer. It was the first watch I bought for myself, back in high school. I stopped wearing it much about 20 years ago or so, but tried to keep it up. Then maybe 7-8 years ago, Citizen told me they no longer service this model--it's been dead & in the drawer ever since.

Greg


----------



## gwold

I've got the manual for mine. PM me if you have specific questions.

My Windsurfer runs, but Citizen won't warrant it as water resistant any longer, and I haven't got a strap for it any more. I wore out 2-3 over the years, and haven't found the original lately.

The original has the wind velocity chart you can see in poeta_m1's pictures, but searches on-line show straps with the wind triangle described here.


----------



## Metcalf

gwold said:


> What a pleasant surprise to see a Windsurfer on the forums!


I agree! They seem to be rarely mentioned, which is a shame. I bought mine on close-out (the watch as well as the store ...) in '91 or '92, and have gone through innumerable batteries and bands. Although I wear it sparingly, it always makes me smile (and all the functions still work **fingerscrossed**). I particularly enjoy the size a clarity of the main numbers, which was unusual for that time.


----------



## canned_heat

Wow, diifficult to see one of these on the interwebs nowadays.

I have one, and some two years ago, after more than 12 in the drawer, I took it to the local watchmaster and made it be changed the battery, gaskets and waterproof tested.

now is running fine and I also use it often. very reliable watch, it is difficult to break it, although I don't think I will dare to wet it.

btw. are those "windspeed" straps still available ? I got mine with the no deco times table, and always think that it's not "the spirit" of the original watch.

thanks for posting.

EDIT: straps found, tx again


----------



## robertcurley

I lost mine some years ago while on vacaiton. Must have left it in a drawer. Does anyone have one to sell?


----------



## Seth237

Where did you find this watch? I am looking for the same one that I lost in combat in Iraq. If you have any information on any dealers please leave a reply, thank you.


----------



## Raoul Duke

nice resto! i had one of those many, many yrs ago. lord knows where it is now and in what condition...


----------



## mav66

Very interesting, thanks for posting


----------



## man0fsteel

I know this is an old thread, but thanks! I received this watch for my 21st birthday (23 years ago). I've gone thru a number of bands and hadn't replaced the last one for years. This thread motivated me to restore my old windsurfer watch. I'm in the USA and I found this retailer selling a replacement strap. Now I wonder if I can substitute a different deployment?

Citizen Wind Velocity Rubber Strap

I've never ordered from this company, but I've just ordered this band. If the band isn't a good quality band, I will post here.


----------



## sbs20912

Nimble1 said:


> xxguitarist, I think the "Windsurfer" name was a marketing ploy. It did have the windspeed/knot legend on the strap but the watch itself did not have any functions directly related to windsurfing.


I received my Citizen Windsurfer from my dad as a high school graduation present. Dad and I rented sailboards and offered instructions during the summers. The Windsurfer has a countdown function designed to assist at the start of any sailing race. In a sailing race, the starters give advanced notice for when the race will start. This allows the participants to time their starts so they hit the start line at full speed. If I remember correctly, the Windsurfer's countdown function gives warnings at 5 minutes until the start, 1 minute, 30 seconds 20, 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1. So - it does have at least one function specific to sailing. I can't think of a sailboarding specific function however.

Minor sidenote - The Smithsonian has the original sailboard on display.


----------



## ken44

I have one I bought back in mid to late 80's and really love the watch. The band on my old Seiko broke so I've gone back to the Windsurfer untill my strap from BJ is finished.

I hadn't worn it in a couple of years, but plan to use it more often. I had forgotten just how much I loved this watch.

The only thing I don't like is the light position. Mine doesn't light the time at all, and only light's the first few bars of the bar graph.


Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ruismesquita

Hello ,i´m new here but i have one like that for almost 25 years and i´m looking for the red button for that watch because i lost mine, does anyone nows where to find one like that , here in portugal the citizen representant dont have spare parts for that model, sorry for the bad inglish


----------



## dgriffen

Looks like a fantastic restoration! I actually have the same watch and have had mine for around 25 years. I would guess that it has had about 4 band replacements and what may surprise many i that it has only had 2 battery changes in that time. I have worn it faithfully every day since i bought it brand new and other than a few scratches on the face, it still works as well today as the day i bought it. I will never get rid of it, it has simply worked to well. I have been given other watches in that time, but they are still in their boxes at home!


----------



## rniederh

I do! Great condition... just had new battery installed... band also in excellent condition. (Sorry for the glare from my iPhone pic... Also, for the future, if you need a new band, a guy on EBay currently has a several available.


----------



## rniederh

I do! Great condition... just had new battery installed... band also in excellent condition. (Sorry for the glare from my iPhone pic... Also, for the future, if you need a new band, a guy on EBay currently has a several available.


----------



## PeiChecK

omg almost crying reading this topic
i was more than 4 weeks trying to find someone in the same situation than me.
i have an old citizen 
D060 - 086961 TA
42-8060
GN-4-S

its identical to the guys just posted the pics.
but mine lacks of North-South circle and original "wind velocity" rubber strap.
my dad dead (boat crash) with this watch in his hand and it was 26 days underwater until the divers catch him ( my family told me this story ), i was 1 year old and now i have this watch in my hands at 24.

i´ll post pics when i arrive home, seriously, the sentimental value is invaluable. i will buy the original strap here Citizen Wind Velocity Rubber Strap (thanks for posting this) and will try to find a good watchmaker to resurrect this epic piece .
i will ask to poeta how to get internal replace parts (if i need any to repair).

omg, you made my day guys. thank you!


----------



## vjb.knife

I like that watch. I have one that I took diving in Cozumel back in the late 1980's. I had it on a week of dives to around 90 feet two times a day and several weeks later it died. I still have it but unfortunately I don't think it was just the battery. I liked the display and the alarm functions on it.


----------



## andrewH

that was my dream watch back when I was in high school. Finally I was able to purchase it when I was a freshman in college in 1990 at Montgomery Ward.

Strong and reliable watch and the only thing that broke was the rubber strap. Very weak illumination though. I sold my windsurfer several years ago. 

Great post, brings back old memories.


----------



## Time Passages

My grandparents gave this watch to me for Christmas of 1987. I just installed a new CR2016 battery in it. Aside from a minor scratch on the crystal; it's good as the day I received it. I'm glad to have found this thread and see that others own this very watch. :-!


----------



## cuica

Thought of sharing this with you guys.
Bought this NOS a while a go in Spain, currently is my daily beater, after a long time only wearing Divers/Analogic/Autos:









(this baby already went snorkeling)


----------



## sachabinky

http://lista.mercadolivre.com.br/Citizen-Wind-Surf--D060

mauricio nunes 
[email protected]


----------



## sachabinky

Seth237 said:


> Where did you find this watch? I am looking for the same one that I lost in combat in Iraq. If you have any information on any dealers please leave a reply, thank you.


After much searching(because i was looking for one too), i have found them here.

Citizen Wind Surf D060 em MercadoLivre Brasil - Onde comprar e vender de Tudo.

mauricio nunes 
[email protected]


----------



## sachabinky

ruismesquita said:


> Hello ,i´m new here but i have one like that for almost 25 years and i´m looking for the red button for that watch because i lost mine, does anyone nows where to find one like that , here in portugal the citizen representant dont have spare parts for that model, sorry for the bad inglish


Go Here,,

Citizen Windsurf D120 - Promaster Anos 90!!! Frete Gratis - R$ 100,00 en MercadoLibre

This one is not working and cheap to buy.
you can salvage the button from it.


----------



## bobamarkfett

I used to have that same watch in high school. Very nice!


----------



## meres

I have a D060-086953 Vintage Citizen PRO MASTER (http://raredigitalwatches.com/digital/seiko/images/c37.jpg) with a broken screen, so I am searching for a replacement LCD for mine.
I could use a screen of a CITIZEN WINDSURFING D060-085491 or any other compatible watch
Does anyone sell any of these watches? I've searched the internet and ebay and I only found a Brazilian site suggested above with plenty of these, but I would prefer Europe

Thank u


----------



## shopaustingoodwill

Hey y'all I work for Goodwill in Austin and found watchuseek when I was researching the Citizen Windsurfer that we have currently up for auction at shopgoodwill.com. We don't have batteries to test their functionality but if you are just looking for parts, then this beauty is a winner. Here is the URL for the listing : shopgoodwill.com - #11256536 - 1987 Citizen D060 Windsurfer Digital Mens Watch - 8/24/2012 2:00:00 PM
We get some pretty cool vintage Citizens that we post on shopgoodwill.com all the time lots of ProMasters and more. Check it out our watch listings: shopgoodwill.com -- Search Results Thanks again!


----------



## spins

Hi, holy thread revival! 
I have an 'elderly - ish' Citizen D060-086961-TA 42-8060 GN-4-S (Serial No: 5111122) that I have owned from new. I bought it in Germany in about 1980. Some time ago the buttons came off and the strap broke. I put the watch away in a drawer thinking I'll get it fixed some time real soon. That time has now come and I'd like to restore it to full functionality with buttons. I can get a strap. Anyone on here know where I can get hold of the buttons? 
Thanks,
spins


----------



## sailjrb

Got mine out after nearly 20 years -- had sold my boat.

With another boat I wanted to use the watch again.

Have original receipt and receipt for new band that hadn't been opened -- it was shot too.

Found these guys who have a band and battery -- in hand a day or so later: esslinger dot com .

Band on battery installed all operational except for sound -- UGH.

That's the best thing about this watch for sail boat racing -- the sound during count down!

Anybody got an idea on what might be wrong?

TIA,

Jim B.
MN


----------



## 2500M_Sub

Moved this to the Citizen forum. Do you have the user manual? There should be an all rest function, you could try that. Also maybe the sound can be turned off and on, check the manual if you have it. Also, not sure if its the case on this watch but there could be a spring that contacts the case back that is responsible for the sound, make sure its making contact if in fact there is one. Good luck, my cousin got one of these when he graduated high school in the late 80's.

Regards,

Ren


----------



## Tekkamaki

I just bought a similar Citizen Sailing watch. The manual PDF was easy to find online.... I need to memorize how to set the start sequence as my eyes are not as sharp as they once were... mine beeps fine, took me a while to figure out how to turn the alarm off however.


----------



## sailjrb

2500M_Sub said:


> Moved this to the Citizen forum. Do you have the user manual? There should be an all rest function, you could try that. Also maybe the sound can be turned off and on, check the manual if you have it. Also, not sure if its the case on this watch but there could be a spring that contacts the case back that is responsible for the sound, make sure its making contact if in fact there is one. Good luck, my cousin got one of these when he graduated high school in the late 80's.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ren


Yes, I have the original instructions, etc.

Yeah!

I opened the watch once again; all is good inside.

I decided to rotate the back 180 degrees (labeling -- top is top when watch flipped over) - that did it!

Very happy!

Jim


----------



## osix

sailjrb said:


> Yes, I have the original instructions, etc.
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> I opened the watch once again; all is good inside.
> 
> I decided to rotate the back 180 degrees (labeling -- top is top when watch flipped over) - that did it!
> 
> Very happy!
> 
> Jim


----------



## osix

I've recently found my windsurfer 42-8035 in the bottom of a long forgotten draw.
Is anyone able to share a manual for this model ?
What battery type does it take ?


----------



## aafanatic

@osix Welcome to the forum Congratulations on your Windsurfer windfall


----------



## jdzwonnik

Hello everyone. 

I have this watch and I love it but the illumination on the colour graphs is really poor. Does anyone know if this can be fixed somehow as it's really annoying me. 
The colour sequence works as it should but the red especially just look just don't look at all bright. I've included the picture of the display so you can see what I mean. 

Appreciate it might be an issue with the module in some way but it's worth an ask. 

Thanks in advance

Jozef


----------

